# Preamplificador de micrófono con zumbido molesto



## thejockerboy (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola a  todos, pues bien, vengo con un problema (creo que es clásico) construí un amplificador de 20 watts con el famoso tda2003 pero versión estéreo, además construí también un pre amplificador estéreo para RCA y ecualizar un módulo mp3 USB que le adapte, el problema es que quiero adaptarle ahora también un previo de micro usando un tl071 pero, al momento de querer conectar el micro ( que es mono) se escucha en los parlantes una vibración como de corriente alterna (60hz) este problema solo ocurre al conectar el micrófono al Jack correspondiente, no sé qué pueda estar pasando, pero por razones de seguridad quite el previo de micrófono

DIAGRAMA DEL AMPLI 






DIAGRAMA DEL PREAMPLIFICADOR





Lo que hice por seguridad fue desmontar el previo de micro que había fabricado y lo fui a probar con un amplificador con el mismo integrado pero en versión monofónica y trabajaba muy bien. Tengo que decir también que el amplificador estéreo no tiene ningún tipo de problema, trabaja bien y sin distorsiones

este es el previo de micrófono que intente ponerle (el cual funciona, pero repito tiene ese desagradable ruido tipo 60hz al conectar el micro en el jack)






Cabe mencionar que el amplificador, el previo así como el módulo mp3 están trabajando muy bien, solo tengo ese problema que al conectar el micro (Jack con plug) tira ese sonido molesto como corto circuito, otro problema que tengo también es que cuando le subo a las 3 bandas, se comienza a escuchar en los parlantes un sonido como una flauta dulce y suena muy  fuerte!! Como si se estuviera acoplando una señal de un micrófono pero con muchísimo más volumen
Dejo los diagramas de los circuitos que use para este proyecto, ojala puedan ayudarme  saludos gente!!

actualmente lo tengo conectado de esta manera 

DIAGRAMA EN BLOQUES


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2017)

La entrada y la salida del pre de micro tiene cable apantallado?
has probado conectar la salida del mic directamente al amplificador?
subi fotos del montaje para ver el tema de las masas como estan conectadas
Como estan conectadas las RCA


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 3, 2017)

hola pandacba, obiamente las salidas y entradas tienen cable apantallado y blindado, y si, de hecho la salida del previo del microfono la conecte directamente al amplificador, pero cuando conecto el microfono en el jack, comienza ese zumbido molesto, se logra escuchar mi voz pero tiene ese ruido parasito, de hecho todas las masas estan conectadas a la fuente de VCD y trabajan bien. Los RCA estan conectados por medio de una resistencia de 10k (por cada canal) y van al previo stereo, y del previo stereo al ampli stereo, en todo momento se respeta canal R y L y tierras, nada mas...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2017)

No se como es el micro, si al conectarlo introduce ruido es evidente que alli esta el problema.
De que tipos es el mic, electrect, dinámico, si este el caso de que impedancia es?


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No se como es el micro, si al conectarlo introduce ruido es evidente que alli esta el problema.
> De que tipos es el mic, electrect, dinámico, si este el caso de que impedancia es?


 
sí Mira es un micrófono Dinámico de casi 600 ohms de impedancia, acabo de medirlo con el multimetro y me bota unos 596 ohms...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2017)

En los diagramas que publicaste, el previo de micrófono y las etapas amplificadoras poseen alimentación asimétrica, pero el control de tono de 3 vías es con alimentación simétrica, ¿ Como lo resolviste ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2017)

¿ El micrófono está conectado entre las dos entradas estereo ? ¿ No tiene la masa conectada a masa ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2017)

Por lo que me has comentado, el Mic tiene un plug, habría que ver como se hicieron esas conecciones.
Por otro lado hubiese sido preferible utilizar un ampli no inversor para el Mic


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 3, 2017)

respondiendo al master Fogonazo, el ampli funciona con 12v simple esta conectado a un devanado del trafo de 5 amperios, luego tengo otro devanado de baja potencia adicional de 12 0 12 al pasar por el puente y los filtros sube a 15 DC, de ese voltaje de 12DC a 5 amp tengo un regulador de 5 voltios que alimenta el mp3 usb, y todo esta trabajando muy bien como les comente,

el previo de micro estaba también alimentado con los 12 voltios del amplificador pero como dije, ese ruido molestaba demasiado asi que termine por sacar ese previo de micro y analizarlo en otro ampli y si funciono (este era mono) 

respondiendo a DOSMETROS, si, de la salida del previo se "simula" un stereo segun diagrama que se frenan dichas señales de salida con 2 resistencias de 20 k, sera eso? que se cortocircuita el stereo y es por eso que al conectar el pre de micro comienza ese ruido de 60 hz molesto? como dije, todo funciona bien pero solo es ese sonido, el previo tambien trabaja  de lo lindo  


pandacba me comenta de un ampli no inversor... ahi si que estoy frito, pues no se que es XD, creo que la solucion por ahora es hacer un previo de micro pero con voltaje simetrico? no se ... solo se me ocurrio la idea jaja


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2017)

Si, es mejor que sea símetrico, lo haces con el mismo CI, pero en configuración no inversora







Aquí te dejo las dos topologias, el primero es el que tenias y el segundo es el que te propongo


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 20, 2017)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA IDEA PANDACBA, probe con un preamplificador de microfono con voltaje simetrico y lo conecte en paralelo con el previo stereo que ya tenia conectado hacia el ampli y trabajo muy bien, sin ningun zumbido y mezcla bien incluso la señal del modulo mp3 y el micro...

parece ser que requiere un previo de voltaje simetrico y no uno simple. asi que por ahora estoy buscando realizar otro previo pero que pueda mezclar señal auxiliar stereo + la señal stereo del modulo mp3 y aparte la señal monofonica de micro, habra algun previo por aqui para poder hacer dicho preamplificador? 

estaba pensando adaptarle en el mismo proyecto del previo (hacer otra tarjeta claro ) pero incluyendo un tl071 para la entrada del mic y unificarla en una salida stereo... lo malo es que no soy bueno leyendo diagramas.. jaja pero la idea ha funcionado... con voltaje simetrico el zumbido se elimina... habra por aqui algun preamplificador stereo con micro? 

gracias una vez mas, saludos



por cierto, no se si este proyecto funcione... el previo que hice funciona de maravillas... aunque este ya tiene un adicional con el micro... lo malo es que es para micro balanceado no se si pueda que funcione... pero la idea es que tenga voltaje simetrico... eso ya me quedo clarisimo..






http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_pre_balanceado.php


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2017)

Aqui te dejo un interesante esquema


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 24, 2017)

muchas gracias por la ayuda, lamentablemente aun no se que hacen las resistencias, condensadores y pontenciometros para "modular" el sonido y ecualizarlo. (en ecualizacion y modulación estoy malisimo) la primera parte del diagrama si lo entiendo "mas o menos" y lo que si entiendo a la perfección es la fuente simetrica...  jajaa igual muchas gracias


----------

